# Gigabyte already has a revision 2.0 of their RTX 2060 OC and RTX 2060 Windforce OC



## Juventas (Jan 27, 2019)

Judging from the photos, for both cards they moved the 4th connector so it's on the same row as the rest, which opens up more space for exhaust.  The OC model has been changed from an extruded heatsink to zipper fins.  The Windforce OC model has a more refined looking heatsink, and the end has been completely sealed off by the fan shroud.  This means all the exhaust has to go out the back panel, like the old founders/blower designs.

Thoughts?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Got links and pics of ver 1.0 and 2.0?

With GA their revisions get worse on component quality.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Got links and pics of ver 1.0 and 2.0?


https://www.gigabyte.com/Comparison/Result/3?pids=6793,6838


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> https://www.gigabyte.com/Comparison/Result/3?pids=6793,6838



Makes more sense but the pcb components, worse, better?

Typically for GA they get worse.


----------



## Juventas (Jan 27, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Got links and pics of ver 1.0 and 2.0?



Just what's on their website.

RTX 2060 OC Revision 1.0: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060OC-6GD
RTX 2060 OC Revision 2.0: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060OC-6GD-rev-20

RTX 2060 Windforce OC Revision 1.0: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD
RTX 2060 Windforce OC Revision 2.0: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD-rev-2

Gigabyte now has 9 different RTX 2060 models, all overclocked.  ASUS has 7, but only 4 are overclocked.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Makes more sense but the pcb components, worse, better?


I think it's all the same. They only moved one of the video outputs and added a rear standoff for cooling shroud.
Highly doubt they changed any components or PCB layout given that short amount of time that passed from rev.1 release.


----------

